# smoke coming from shift boot, any one know why???



## 240sxguy (Jun 17, 2004)

yeah i have a s13, and smoke , white smoke is coming out of my shift boot, dont know why, any one know or has happened to someone, let me know


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Looks like you may have a really bad exhaust leak in an area under the shifter.


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

maybe your tranny is heating up too much..check the coolant.. try not to drive your car so hard for now..


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

More info as to when it happens, what it smells like. you could also have oil getting on an exhaust, thats burning and its coming up by the shift boot. does any smoke come out by the engine bay? Have you pulled off the shift boot and drove around and looked to see where the smoke if coming from? do you have any oil or fluid spots on the ground after you have been parked some place for 30min or so?


----------



## 240sxguy (Jun 17, 2004)

the smoke is white, um, i dont leak any fluid at all, and my coolant level is ok, i have a manual transmission. could it be that i dont have enough tranny oil in the tranny, the smoke doesnt come out that easily but its sorta notisable, the smoke is white, more like a powder in the air. and it happens more on the free way, i dont know if its an exhaust leak. my car doesnt leak oil anywere, engine bay or else, so im comfused too. anyone that helped me thanks. and to those that help me in the future thanks too. let me know if anyone has a solution to this problem


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Does your clutch slip at all when driving around? you could have a small leak around your rear main seal thats leaking. I say pull your shift boots and go drive around, that way you can see all the way to the ground, and find out where the smoke if coming from.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

white would lead towards oil. Check under and around the tranny for oil leaks


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

this happen to me but my car was gettin really hard to shit replaced clutch master and slave cyc. no problems


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

This is a very common problem on the 240's and the fix is quite simple. 240's are notorious for having bad engine mounts and the stress on them makes them "Jello-like" resulting in stress on the exhaust system. The leak almost always starts on the area where your exhaust manifold attaches to the exhaust system, commonly known as the exhaust flange. There are 2 gaskets (made out of steel) required to properly seal the exhaust flange. They are about #3 a piece and make sure you order 2 because each one seals on hole on the pipe.

The reason you're getting smoke from the shift boot is because of the shape under the car... there is a "valley" from the exhaust flange which humps up to allow the transmission to fit and there is no air flow there while driving... The smoke travels through this "valley" until it reaches an opening (your shifter boot.) Hope this helps.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would look at parts underneath the car as Joel suggested. It could be anything from a valve cover leak to the oil pan and even a trans leak.

Troy


----------



## Yeahkillah (Jul 19, 2004)

240sxguy said:


> yeah i have a s13, and smoke , white smoke is coming out of my shift boot, dont know why, any one know or has happened to someone, let me know



that same shit happins to my 93 240 and i thought my car was just waay drity and it was dust....its soo faint...but i think i have a leak in my exhaust..but too lazy to look :cheers:


----------

